# Watchbuys presents a Sinn 556 White Limited Edition (150 pcs)



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote from their newsletter:

"You spoke (for many years) and we listened.
Of the many requests we receive for new Sinn models, this design ranks among the most requested.

Announcing the new Sinn 556 Weiss, a *limited edition of 150 pieces* and available now for reservation.

This watch features a new dial design in matte white with black SuperLuminova on the hour and minute hands and minute markers.

The seconds hand is in white and tipped in red for high contrast.

The Sinn 556 Weiss is housed in a bead blasted case produced at Sinn's casemaking facility in Glashutte, Germany.

Sinn has finished the movement with a special engraved rotor indicating the serial number and production series of this special watch."









Specs, according to Wazchbuys web site:

• Case diameter (mm): 38.5
• Case thickness (mm): 10.0
• Case lug width (mm): 20
• Lug to lug (mm): 45.5
• Weight - head only (grams): 65
• Case back: Transparent
• Case finish: Matte
• Case metal: Stainless steel
• Dial color: White
• Manufacturer's limited warranty: 2 years
• Warranty service: RGM or Sinn

WatchBuys Direct Price: $1,070

Not affiliated to Watchbuys (but you know that)


----------



## ranmansyr (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking at the caseback, is the movement TOP Or Standard/Elaboree? The shock absorber seems like it is Etachoc.

Thanks!


----------



## Bladesfield (Jan 24, 2015)

ranmansyr said:


> Looking at the caseback, is the movement TOP Or Standard/Elaboree? The shock absorber seems like it is Etachoc.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe Sinn said officially that all of their ETA movements are Top grade.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

WatchBuys website states it's a Top Grade movement here: Sinn 556 Weiss Limited Edition


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Reserved one. I've been looking and looking for a proper white faced watch, all along just wishing it would be as perfect as my 556i. Welp, then this comes along. I will most likely keep it on the leather to further differentiate it from the 556i.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

NedSchneebly said:


> Reserved one. I've been looking and looking for a proper white faced watch, all along just wishing it would be as perfect as my 556i. Welp, then this comes along. I will most likely keep it on the leather to further differentiate it from the 556i.


Likewise. Reserved mine immediately after reading the email. Love it. I actually posted in the "what would you like to see from sinn thread" couple days ago saying I'd love one of these. The sky opened and Angels sang upon opening the email


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

I didn't know which number to reserve so I went for lowest available in hopes that it will arrive sooner.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a handsome Sinn. I'm tempted to reserve one.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I reserved one after getting the email too. 
I'm now feeling a bit of remorse for being so impulsive. 

My first Sinn though.
I'd want to get the diver bracelet for it as well.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Reserved one as well. Love it. Perfect counterpoint to my 556I.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

I felt the quick remorse too. But this is a one of 150 watch that will hold its value, I imagine.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Reserved one as well. I have the 556a and can't wait to compare. I was chatting with Rob and he claims they are going to have a bracelet at some point. They are blasting the case like the 656....

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful looking watch…..too bad it's not 42-43mm


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> Reserved one as well. I have the 556a and can't wait to compare. I was chatting with Rob and he claims they are going to have a bracelet at some point. They are blasting the case like the 656....
> 
> Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


Do you mean that the current 556 bracelet wouldn't work or be a match with this LE?

EDIT: Ah, is it because this one has a matte, bead-blasted finish? I'm not too familiar with the standard finish on the 556.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeh that stinks about the bracelet.......


Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Great looking watch! Looks almost identical to my Kazimon Eins with lume dial.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> Yeh that stinks about the bracelet.......
> 
> Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


They just sent an email about a matching bead blasted bracelet.
It's on their store now, definitely wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I give it one shoulder shrug. Not so cool looking.

heb


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

ceebee said:


> Beautiful looking watch&#8230;..too bad it's not 42-43mm


Agreed... 38.5mm is about 2-3mm too small for me.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys would be surprised how large it will wear given the narrow bezel and all white dial.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

ceebee said:


> Beautiful looking watch&#8230;..too bad it's not 42-43mm


I remember Tim and Rob talking about a WB 556 LE at one of their Roadshows, so I'm glad the project has come to fruition, but ditto: Love the watch, but at 38.5mm, it's too small for my liking. If it was in the 42-43mm range, I'd be all over this. Love that red tipped hand, though.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ceebee said:


> Beautiful looking watch&#8230;..too bad it's not 42-43mm


This^ 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm good with the size, but I've flipped the 556i twice now. It looks pretty cool, but I have a feeling it looks a lot better in those pictures than it will on the wrist.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Urs Haenggi said:


> I have a feeling it looks a lot better in those pictures than it will on the wrist.


I'd doubt it. I'm not a big fan of the 556 LE, but pictures rarely do a watch justice.

Tony


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish this would've come in PVD case for contrast...


----------



## Bumnah (Nov 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who finds it hideous looking?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

^^^

I like parts of it, but showed it to a friend, not a watch guy, who said, "Ah -- a railway clock watch!"

The people have spoken, I guess.

best,

k


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

I always wanted a white faced sinn and now that I can I am like, meh. For 300-400 more I can buy a second hand UTC, and I rather have the UTC!


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Should have mine next week.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

enkidu said:


> You guys would be surprised how large it will wear given the narrow bezel and all white dial.


I don't think I can agree with that; I bought the limited edition 656L when it came out. It too has a white face and narrow bezel 38.5mm case. The first thing I said when I unboxed it was, "Wow, this is too small." I bought it on impulse without checking the specs, assuming it was the same size as an 856 because the face was similar. And my wrist is skinny, measuring between 6 1/2" to 6 3/4". I still have it, but rarely wear it.

I wish WB would have sent out surveys to their Sinn clients for input on this project. I did not hear anything about it at the roadshows I attended.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

In the end it's all just preference.

38.5mm is just about perfect for me and my 6.75" wrist. I prefer 35-39 mm usually.
Lugless watches I can go bigger.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

shelfcompact said:


> In the end it's all just preference.
> 
> 38.5mm is just about perfect for me and my 6.75" wrist. I prefer 35-39 mm usually.
> Lugless watches I can go bigger.


Same here. Some 42s look ridiculous on my 6.75 in wrist.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

I did forget to mention that I really like the exhibition case back and especially the series number of each individual unit (i.e. #47 of 150). Most manufacturers do this on limited editions. On my other Sinn limited editions, you only get a serial number with no posted info or chart listing all the S/N's.. So I was always wondering in the back of my mind if they really only made 300, or many more than that.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine arrives tomorrow.
I'll post a picture unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Got mine today. It's a keeper. Love the matte white face and the red accent on the second hand. It all works well together for me.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya beat me!

Looks great to me.
How's the black lume look?


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Woah looks fantastic. Dial looks perfect. Now I will avert my eyes and pretend I didn't see anything.


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks great! What is your wrist size? I'm thinking the 38.5mm case is too small for me.


----------



## ugmonk (Apr 29, 2014)

More photos can't hurt. The wait for mine is killing me.



shelfcompact said:


> Ya beat me!
> 
> Looks great to me.
> How's the black lume look?


----------



## emptym (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice. Been happy with the regular black 556i from Watchbuys.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Lume pictures please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Tha Baron said:


> Looks great! What is your wrist size? I'm thinking the 38.5mm case is too small for me.


6.75 so this is perfect.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

What straps are you guys planning on using on this one? Was planning on a black pvd 3 ring Zulu


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the strap it came with. Supple leather and it matches well.


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

I love it! So unique. Didn't last 10 seconds on the leather strap for me. It really looks more toolish to me than the black 556i. 
Lume isn't great. Charged it with my iPhone flashlight for awhile and it was pretty faint in the complete dark. But I knew black lume wouldn't glow like others.


----------



## frankwhite217 (Dec 25, 2013)

^ that red nato is a thing of beauty on that watch! Can't wait for mine to arrive. What serial number is everybody? I'm #74 but I spoke to Rob and he said that the watches will not necessarily ship in sequential order.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

think I'm serial #8... picking up tonight


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've decided I'm officially jealous


----------



## Tkelley (Jun 11, 2015)

Do these watches have the SUG logo inscribed between the 6 O'clock lugs?


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

That's what my lume looks like - definitely not great. If you're the type of person who needs great lume, this isn't the watch for you. 

I typically don't like nato straps but the one pictured above is fantastic on the white 556i. 

After day one of wearing the watch I'm even more excited about it. To this point my sarb017 was the most "interesting" watch I looked down at during the day, but I think this is just as unique. 

I agree that the matte face and case make it more toolish. I guess I'll wait to see which straps people use. For now I'm sticking with the sinn strap.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Number 26 arrived today, I'll post a pic this weekend. Kind of early yet but I'm pretty tickled with it so far, agree that the lume is pretty weak but that's not a big deal with me.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention mine is #17. I picked it because it was the lowest available when I ordered.


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

#28 here... I have a serious NATO obsession. Been trying different ones at work all day.










No SUG on this case.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is #9. It'll match my #9 Nomos LE next month 

I like the leather strap but would rather have the matching bracelet so I plan on ordering that in the near future. 
Love the matte case. I don't have any other watch like it.



Jwiner said:


> #28 here... I have a serious NATO obsession. Been trying different ones at work all day.
> 
> No SUG on this case.


What kind of NATOs are those (the red/blue striped and gray). They remind me of the Omega NATOs.


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Mine is #9. It'll match my #9 Nomos LE next month
> 
> I like the leather strap but would rather have the matching bracelet so I plan on ordering that in the near future.
> Love the matte case. I don't have any other watch like it.
> ...


Time Factors NATOs


----------



## Tkelley (Jun 11, 2015)

More Pics!!!


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

i received #23 yesterday. admittedly a crappy office shot. it's currently on a dark brown Sinn leather strap. i like it better on brown than the default black (although both work well). the watch looks much better in person than in pics.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

My serial number is up! Hopefully it'll be here within a week.

Anyone out there opting for the bracelet add-on? I'll probably pass on the extra bracelet for now...or maybe even try my 556i's bracelet initially even though they're different finishes. I have a feeling this LE will be my leather strap 556 and I'll keep the black dial 556i on steel.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Upped the brightness to show the brown band/white face contrast a bit more. Still a fairly poor celly shot but don't have my slr handy.


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the pics... I'm rolling the dice on this one as it might be too small, but count me in for #54!

the red tipped seconds looks really cool against the white dial.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's ole number 26.


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice... Awesome... Congrats everybody


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

mega said:


> My serial number is up! Hopefully it'll be here within a week.
> 
> Anyone out there opting for the bracelet add-on? I'll probably pass on the extra bracelet for now...or maybe even try my 556i's bracelet initially even though they're different finishes. I have a feeling this LE will be my leather strap 556 and I'll keep the black dial 556i on steel.


I just ordered the bracelet so I should get it early next week. 
I'll take pictures then for everybody.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

These are pretty sweet. Seriously considering this over a 556i black. Any early reports on the new bead-blasted case and accuracy out of the box?

thanks and best,

k


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Some quick cell phone shots. 
Bracelet pics next week.


----------



## bullmrkt (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm waiting on number 82 (anxiously) and have been browsing various leather straps for this watch, but this thread has me thinking that this watch is very copacetic with NATOs. That black/gray NATO is nearing perfection.

On another note, I spoke to watch buys last week and they told me that all of the components for all 150 watches are already made so they'll be assembled in random order, but that it may be somewhat sequential—however that works.


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

bullmrkt said:


> I'm waiting on number 82 (anxiously) and have been browsing various leather straps for this watch, but this thread has me thinking that this watch is very copacetic with NATOs. That black/gray NATO is nearing perfection.
> 
> On another note, I spoke to watch buys last week and they told me that all of the components for all 150 watches are already made so *they'll be assembled in random order, but that it may be somewhat sequential*-however that works.


Funny contradiction... Reminds me of when people say "It's exactly like that, but different."


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

I was super concerned that the 38.5mm was too small, but with the 45.5 lug to lug, large crown w guards, and great combination of a chunky case & big dial, it looks/wears like most of my 40mm watches IMO.. 6.75 wrist btw

Mine is 5 seconds slow in two days. Hoping "settling in" doesn't mean it will slow down any more.
Anyone else kept track yet?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

8 seconds fast after a couple of days.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks quite wonderful on the vivid red Perlon!!

A 40mm case size would have given my credit card some exercise...


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

serge70 said:


> Looks quite wonderful on the vivid red Perlon!!
> 
> A 40mm case size would have given my credit card some exercise...


Your right 40mm-42mm for me..


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine's around 7 secs fast a day so far.


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Really nice watch and size! But is that an Etachoc shock protection?! It's definitely not Incabloc!

Would Sinn really use a lower grade movement on a display back 'decorated' movement?


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a case size comparison of my 42mm Seiko SKX vs 38.5mm Sinn 556


----------



## OttoDog (Jun 17, 2015)

Watchbuys says mine (#56, what else?) ships tomorrow. Curious about how large the white face will wear.


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

OttoDog said:


> Watchbuys says mine (#56, what else?) ships tomorrow. Curious about how large the white face will wear.


Here's hoping my #54 is close behind!


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

Tha Baron said:


> Here's hoping my #54 is close behind!


 Ha, and my #55...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Two quick phone shots of the bracelet now attached. Just need to get it sized. I'll try to take some better ones with the SLR later.
I love it! I feel a lot better about this watch now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Two quick phone shots of the bracelet now attached. Just need to get it sized. I'll try to take some better ones with the SLR later.
> I love it! I feel a lot better about this watch now.


Looks amazing!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Due to its smaller size and for aesthetic reasons, this one looks a lot better with the bracelet, and considerably better than when mounted on NATOs.



shelfcompact said:


> Two quick phone shots of the bracelet now attached. Just need to get it sized. I'll try to take some better ones with the SLR later.
> I love it! I feel a lot better about this watch now.


----------



## bullmrkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Vig2000 said:


> Due to its smaller size and for aesthetic reasons, this one looks a lot better with the bracelet, and considerably better than when mounted on NATOs.


You don't think this looks good? What?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

bullmrkt said:


> You don't think this looks good? What?


What can I say, never really been a fan of NATOs.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks great on the bracelet. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

Tkelley said:


> Do these watches have the SUG logo inscribed between the 6 O'clock lugs?


Mine (#55) does, indeed. It was not viewable until I put the Nato on it...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

No SUG on mine, so that's interesting ^^^


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

So I can't decide on is watch. I know some have found their way on the sales forum. Why did some people choose to flip them? Why do some people like it? I don't think it looks like a Mondaine, but I can't tell if the black indices will be a bit cartoonish. 

I am thinking of wearing the watch with a light brown strap -- but not sure how that will look. I love the 556i, but I prefer white faced watches... but I am 50/50 on this. I may love it, but I may hate it. It's a fine line.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone with a 7"+ wrist have a wrist shot? I love the looks of this watch. Just afraid the size is way too small for my 7.15" wrist.


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

I am (im)patiently waiting for delivery of number 86. Haven't decided on the bracelet.


----------



## OttoDog (Jun 17, 2015)

Alas, my reserved piece got yanked from delivery by Watchbuys right before shipping. Apparently there was some unspecified fault with the movement not working correctly that forced them to send it back to Sinn/Frankfurt for repair.
After a shade over three weeks, they were ready to re-ship it, but wouldn't or couldn't detail what had been wrong with it or provide any documentation on the repairs supposedly made. I was offered a full refund, which I took. It almost seemed like they wanted the watch, as quick as the refund was processed! I saw they had no trouble finding a home for it quickly.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I know there has been some discussion around size, I have over a seven inch wrist and find most watches right around 39mm wiht a bracelet fit and look great on my wrist. Anything close to 42mm or bigger must have the 'Breitling optics' e.g. large bezel, short cureved lugs to not look silly and fit well. In the end it's all about design not a static wrong or right size for all. I will admit I'm glad we are not stuck with only 34-36mm watches. Now, whether the movement in these is TOP grade or not? This one has been keeping time to a tick-tick tick tick of less than +1 a second a day.... We will see if it stays that way, darn good just the same! The bracelet, another highlight... precise, perfect tolerances, and a fantastic bead blast that has a polish to it, so easy to adjust and wear. #10


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jamsie said:


> I know there has been some discussion around size, I have over a seven inch wrist and find most watches right around 39mm wiht a bracelet fit and look great on my wrist. Anything close to 42mm or bigger must have the 'Breitling optics' e.g. large bezel, short cureved lugs to not look silly and fit well. In the end it's all about design not a static wrong or right size for all. I will admit I'm glad we are not stuck with only 34-36mm watches. Now, whether the movement in these is TOP grade or not? This one has been keeping time to a tick-tick tick tick of less than +1 a second a day.... We will see if it stays that way, darn good just the same! The bracelet, another highlight... precise, perfect tolerances, and a fantastic bead blast that has a polish to it, so easy to adjust and wear. #10


Great pics. I love it on the bracelet as well.
Mine is #9 so they're brothers.


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome! I've been thinking about a white dial - looks great, but anyone actually wear a white dial often? Most of my 'work' watches have dark dials.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Does the Weiss say "Made in Germany" anywhere. Just curious, didn't see it in the photos here


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and got one to find out for myself!


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

On Sinn rubber


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

Please show the caseback. Thx


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Here you go


----------

